# American Idol 2008 Finale 5/20/2008 and 5/21/2008



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Well, it's that time of year again .. Time when American Idol is done and we all move on with our lives again 

This year, I'm going to make a prediction that cant' be beat .. David will win! Hopefully that doesn't spoil it for anyone .

Anyway here you go .. 

David Archuleta or David Cook .. Who will it be?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Man... I feel bad for David Cook... Never in my life have a seen such a prejudice against a participant... David Cook BLEW THE ROOF OFF of "The World I Know".... and the judges act like it was no big deal... :nono2:

This year, the 'agenda' of the producers has become oh so apparent... it's very sad...


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Well I respect David C. for remaining true to his style with the 2 songs he chose, but I think David A. picked the songs he needed to win. That said, Cook has already secured his fame, and I think the younger, less-experienced, Archuleta will benefit more from Idol sponsorship.

Of course, I could have misjudged the evening and Cook might win it all anyway, but I'd be willing to bet Archuleta is #1 when the dust settles.

/steve


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> Man... I feel bad for David Cook... Never in my life have a seen such a prejudice against a participant... David Cook BLEW THE ROOF OFF of "The World I Know".... and the judges act like it was no big deal... :nono2:
> 
> This year, the 'agenda' of the producers has become oh so apparent... it's very sad...


I actually don't feel bad for Cook at all. If he REALLY wanted to win, he would have sung Billie Jean again, IMO (and Simon's). By staying true to himself with his song choices, I think Cook is making a statement that he'd prefer to have the same recording freedom Daughtry enjoys, if I'm correctly understanding how things will work post-Idol.

/steve


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

It comes down to this for me...

I Will buy a David Cook album.

I will NOT buy a David Archuleta album.

The World I Know was incredible and I agree totally with his song choice and his reasoning for not repeating something he already did.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Steve said:


> I actually don't feel bad for Cook at all. If he REALLY wanted to win, he would have sung Billie Jean again, IMO (and Simon's). By staying true to himself with his song choices, I think Cook is making a statement that he'd prefer to have the same recording freedom Daughtry enjoys, if I'm correctly understanding how things will work post-Idol.
> 
> /steve


I actually enjoyed "The World I Know" much more than "Billie Jean"... but I will agree with you on the recording freedom... He may be able to have much more success on his own...


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

Steve said:


> I actually don't feel bad for Cook at all. If he REALLY wanted to win, he would have sung Billie Jean again, IMO (and Simon's). By staying true to himself with his song choices, I think Cook is making a statement that he'd prefer to have the same recording freedom Daughtry enjoys, if I'm correctly understanding how things will work post-Idol.
> 
> /steve


Very well said and I agree.I think David A. sang the songs that mainstream America wanted to hear and the songs it would take to win it all . David C. sang the songs that stayed true to his style. David A. wins American Idol but David C. sells more records.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Had to watch NCIS first so I am just watching it now and typing as the show goes on.... Skipping the comments from the judges.
Round one: DC did very well, but, I hate to say it, DA just blew the song away. I think it was his best performance of the season and was very surprised. Finally, he had some range in the voice. Round one to DA. 

Round two: DC Ok, but not great. Not wild about the song selection. DA another above average performance for him. I hate this, but round 2 to DA. 

Round 3: Well, DA again did the better performance.  
DA wins the title. 

Would I ever buy a record by him? No way. Is he talented, you bet. I much prefer the style of DC to DA and would buy a DC record. 

I notice that they made sure that no lyrics were going to be forgotten this week as there was a telepromter in the audience that appeared in the picture a couple of times.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

cdc101 said:


> It comes down to this for me...
> 
> I Will buy a David Cook album.
> 
> ...


Couldn't have said it better myself. I feel exactly the same way.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

Also, the audio was terrible once again. Ryan's mic was echoing all show and the contestants were drowned out by the band. What's the deal? :nono:


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Well, it's that time of year again .. Time when American Idol is done and we all move on with our lives again
> 
> This year, I'm going to make a prediction that cant' be beat .. David will win! Hopefully that doesn't spoil it for anyone .
> 
> ...


David A. i think has already won do to the producers. But really David C. has the talent.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

cdc101 said:


> It comes down to this for me...
> 
> I Will buy a David Cook album.
> 
> ...


Same here.

Exactly the same feelings.

I feel bad for DC ... but just maybe he's got a shot.


----------



## richiephx (Jan 19, 2006)

They both are winners and both will have a bright future. They have different musical styles and genres. Based up tonight's performances, I have to give the edge to DA. I would not buy a CD from either of them because I don't buy CDs anymore. I have Sirius and I have more than enough variety and music to listen to. Would I listen to either artist on a channel that is playing their music, absolutely. It doesn't mean one is better than the other. They are both excellent in their genres.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Dial Idol has DC 46.51 to DA 35.11 at this point


----------



## heathramos (Dec 19, 2005)

I thought DA's first song was the best song of the night

I actually didn't like DC's last song very much but applaud him for doing a new song.

DA played it safe and has a better chance of winning because of it

Would I buy a cd from either one? no but more likely with DC than DA


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

The better singer to me is David Cook .. top that with what was obviously a heart-felt performance by DC, he's got my vote.

As for feeling sorry for either David .. I wouldn't worry. Both of these fine gents will be doing just fine financially and they'll both be doing exactly what they want to be doing. What more could you ask for?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

A season where at the end one feels that the time invested was worth the investment..  The season fell well short in my opinion and thought I thought David A. sounded the best he has all season his vocals and presentation is just not their compared to DC but my guess is DA will win. One thing that really really bugged me is how bias the judging was this season and it was amazingly apparent with DA.. I mean How man "You can sing the phonebook (Which is so far for the truth)", "Molton hot", "You are the bomb" did DA get jeeze it became so predictable that tonight I was saying it seconds before Randy mouthed it off.

I have to say.. Perhaps I am getting too old for the show but for me it was really hard to watch the last two shows and that has not been the case in the previous seasons including the horrible Taylor hicks final. UGH!!

I will say.. DC last song.. I would buy in a second.... It sounded amazing..... AI for me will be on a short leash next season and this might be my last. At a minimum.. I think I will listen to the songs.. not the judges.... And keep my opinions to myself.... 

DC should be the winner but DA will be. Like others said.. In the end does it matter.. Both will get their shot and DC will do better. I also agree.. Audio was bad again and perhaps there is a reason why the audio has been poor the whole season. It is a singing contest and if the audio actually was where it should be then people would see the difference more and my guess is things would have turned out a bit different.

Oh.. and what is up with the showing daughter with the other winners.. Hello.. he did not win...


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Remember, though, that the biggest impact the judges could have is making a performer's voters feel so secure that their preference will win that the voter doesn't vote or doesn't vote as much. I'm not saying it was deliberate, but the fostering of David Archuleta could have been a strategic move to support a David Cook win. 

Beyond that, keep in mind that most folks vote based on all of a singer's previous performances, not just the performances on one night. Both Cook and Archuleta have done enough to win American Idol. Now it is just a matter of which one had more people call in more. It's truly a non-deterministic issue, at this point.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Final Dial Idol score
DC:40.93
DA:29.37


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> Final Dial Idol score
> DC:40.93
> DA:29.37


Interesting! Probably not the best outcome for either contestant. Could it be a result of the judges making it seem like Archuleta winning was such a foregone conclusion that folks didn't feel like they had to pick up the phone and vote for him? (And of course the judge's comments last night would make the Cook fans even more determined to re-dial.)

If DialIdol is right, it will be humorous to hear Randy "back-pedaling" tonight, to explain Cook's victory.  /steve


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

cdc101 said:


> It comes down to this for me...
> 
> I Will buy a David Cook album.
> 
> ...


100% agree.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I pushed my system to the max last night with "The World I Know"... glad I have good speakers... and nice neighbors... :eek2: :lol:


----------



## Bluto17 (Jan 31, 2007)

cdc101 said:


> The World I Know was incredible and I agree totally with his song choice and his reasoning for not repeating something he already did.


Better then the original, in my amateur opinion.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

for me its no contest David Cook is the far superior musician, more range, more mature etc. David A is still way to young and bland. he just sings what he is given. he's fine, just not there yet.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Who will win Idol? I think the winner will be Archuletta, but it SHOULD be Cook.

I saw Simon Cowell on Ellen Degeneris yesterday and he's actually a big David Cook fan - and I wonder if Simon didn't somehow influence Cook to play it down for the finale simply so Cook WON'T be tied into the AI contract .. and Cook can then have immediate freedom to be his own musician and sign up with anyone he chooses ... 

Anyway, I like Cook a lot, and don't care much for Archuletta, but will give the teen a lot of credit for coming out with three stellar performances and for the first time, being consistent and expressive and appearing to be a winner. (It may have helped that the sound from the Nokia theater was perfect - I didn't notice any audio problems for the first time all season.)


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

bicker1 said:


> Remember, though, that the biggest impact the judges could have is making a performer's voters feel so secure that their preference will win that the voter doesn't vote or doesn't vote as much. I'm not saying it was deliberate, but the fostering of David Archuleta could have been a strategic move to support a David Cook win.


I think that could have indeed also be the motivation behind the comments .... sing David A.'s praises so his fans think it's a lock, and the Cook fans have to come out to show the judges how wrong they are ...


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

davemayo said:


> Also, the audio was terrible once again. Ryan's mic was echoing all show and the contestants were drowned out by the band. What's the deal? :nono:


:lol: And I just posted that this was the fist night I didn't notice audio problems!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Personally I thought there were also audio issues. The band was two strong compared to the vocals. Not the balance I think it should have been but better than previous nights for sure... And how many times did they say Nokia theater... UGH.


----------



## psychobabbler (Sep 16, 2006)

Maybe the poll should be "who do you think _should_ win?"

I, too, agree with these posts. DA grinds on my nerves, but I do think he has a very good voice, especially for a 17 y.o. However, I don't see him having a long career, because he is too limited in his song choice (i.e., can sing ballads, but struggles with anything beyond that). DC has more in his tool box, as demonstrated by his rock-ability, but also his performance of the broadway songs, which showed his vocal range. I will definitely buy a DC album. Definitely won't buy a DA album.

Cook should win. Archuletta will probably win, though. He appeals to the target audience, 'tweens and their parents...Just my opinion.

An aside, Cook will do much better in the long run of a musical career. He doesn't appear to have any vocal limitations, no matter what he sings, he does it well. This is why Kelly Clarkson has done so well (she's just plain talented), even as she has distanced herself from Idol. Not the case for Archuletta. Ballads will only get you so far. I see him being one of those singers who has to sing the closing song for Idol just so the show can remind us that he actually was the winner (see Ruben Studdard, who I do think has a great deal of R&B talent).


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> :lol: And I just posted that this was the fist night I didn't notice audio problems!


I'm with you, Drew. My system sounded great...even commented to myself that I thought it was the best audio of the season.


----------



## Slip Jigs (Oct 20, 2006)

I predict David A will win. I said last week, he's going to get more of those who previoulsy voted for Syesha, and that will put him over the top. 

Secondly, I think he should win. Even tho I prefer Cook - his music, style and even voice, I felt that DA cam off as more of a star, sold the songs better, sang better and connected with his audience better. 

Sure, I respect Cook for not repeating himself, but what Simon meant was that he should have done a song like Billie Jean - something that is known to more people and that translates well into his arrangements. Instead he sang a song that was less popular. He did do a great job with it, but the overall effect was underwhelming. 

I was actually hoping he would cover a Daughtry song - that would have been great.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

dial idol vote by state
http://www.dialidol.com/asp/predictions/GeoPredictions.asp


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I think Wyoming is broken.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> :lol: And I just posted that this was the fist night I didn't notice audio problems!


I noticed once or twice where the gain on the band was too high... but overall, i thought it was a pretty decent sound night...


----------



## desertbriez (Jan 23, 2008)

bicker1 said:


> Remember, though, that the biggest impact the judges could have is making a performer's voters feel so secure that their preference will win that the voter doesn't vote or doesn't vote as much. I'm not saying it was deliberate, but the fostering of David Archuleta could have been a strategic move to support a David Cook win.
> 
> Beyond that, keep in mind that most folks vote based on all of a singer's previous performances, not just the performances on one night. Both Cook and Archuleta have done enough to win American Idol. Now it is just a matter of which one had more people call in more. It's truly a non-deterministic issue, at this point.


well it worked with me! i was tired and didn't want to bother with the whole calling thing.... so i was just going to let it go.... no voting this week... but after all the garbage they gave david cook and all the praise they gave gaspy.... i had no choice but to vote until i was literally falling asleep while waiting for the the dude to thank me for voting for contestant number on!

of course.... reading the other posts about cook being better off as number 2 (i've said that for weeks now).... maybe i should have just relaxed and not votes and let the little gasper win?

we'll know in a few hours!


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Thank goodness it's over.

What type of CD will the kid make? Josh Groban-esque rubbish?

Cook will be very successful - David A will be this year's Taylor Hicks - a winner with limited commercial success.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Cook will be very successful - David A will be this year's Taylor Hicks - a winner with limited commercial success.


Come to think of it, Jordin's not burning up the charts either, is she? I also expected Blake and Melinda to be doing better than they have. Guess there's a lot of competition out there!  /steve


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

:lol: I can't believe it.... I was watching the finals and just caught up to real time about 4 minutes before the winner was announced. I got to "AND THE WINNER IS" and my 722 changed channels to record "CSI:NY" and "Law and Order". I assume that David won. :lol:


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

They finally got it right...

The American Idol is David


Spoiler



Cook


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

:grin: Well, congratulations to David. :grin:


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks for putting in the spoiler tag/not mentioning the last name for us left coasters that are three hours behind. 
We never get to see AI live but then I only watch it after I record it for an hour or so. Thank goodness for the skip/slip feature.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> Thanks for putting in the spoiler tag/not mentioning the last name for us left coasters that are three hours behind.
> We never get to see AI live but then I only watch it after I record it for an hour or so. Thank goodness for the skip/slip feature.


 But you left coasters who don't want to be spoiled should know better than to be reading this! 

All I can say is I'm sooooooooooo happy with the end results, and I loved Simon's backpedaling before the vote was announced. I also don't think I've ever seen Simon as happy as he was AFTER the winner was declared - he was absolutely beaming, grinning ear to ear!

I'm happy for David ... and hope he gets to make the kind of music he wants, and I'm sure he'll be a success. Yes! America got it right!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I've actually enjoyed this year and I think America got it right. Congrats David!


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> But you left coasters who don't want to be spoiled should know better than to be reading this!


But these post are like a car wreck, ya know you shouldn't look but you do. 
:lol:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Good call America!! and by 12 million votes too... that's a pretty big margin!! :eek2:


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Richard King said:


> I think Wyoming is broken.


There must not have been anyone using dial idol there.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Yes! America got it right


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> There must not have been anyone using dial idol there.


Or at least not claiming to be from there


----------



## ajc68 (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm pleasantly shocked that Cook won! And how cool was it to get to jam with ZZ Top...


----------



## kenn157 (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats to David Cook! I had to extent the recording by 10mins!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

The David Cook/ZZ Top along with the Brooke White/Graham Nash matchings were classic moments for the program. Both were very well executed. I think David found the song that SHOULD have been done on the final night. Great stuff.

I wonder how David A's father reacted to the loss. :nono:


----------



## wakajawaka (Sep 27, 2006)

Good for Cook! What was with that boring creepy performance by George Michael? I thought the song would never end.


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

I'am glad I was wrong and the voters chose the right David.Congrats David Cook!


----------



## Slip Jigs (Oct 20, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Thank goodness it's over.
> 
> What type of CD will the kid make? Josh Groban-esque rubbish?
> 
> Cook will be very successful - David A will be this year's Taylor Hicks - a winner with limited commercial success.


It depends. If he stays in the niche that the producer's were forcing him into, then I agree. But if he does something along the lines of what he sang with that band, I don't know who they were, then he could do well. It's not my favorite kind of music or anything, but he blended really well with that style and that group.

But, I was surely wrong on my prediction even though I am glad that Cook won! I didn't take into account that perhaps, the public IS really tired of the status quo and making up their own minds.


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

Slip Jigs said:


> But if he does something along the lines of what he sang with that band, I don't know who they were, then he could do well. It's not my favorite kind of music or anything, but he blended really well with that style and that group.


That was ZZ Top! They have been around for over 30 years!


----------



## eneg (Mar 14, 2007)

I loved the two takeoffs on "Risky Business!"

Even there, you could see that the correct David was picked. . .

Eneg


----------



## too hip (Aug 8, 2007)

Did you pad your recording last night? I forget to pad but was still able to hear the end results on my HR20.

This is what happened to Tivo users. Too funny!!


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

wakajawaka said:


> Good for Cook! What was with that boring creepy performance by George Michael? I thought the song would never end.


Oh jeez, that was just bad. And Paula (as usual) was standing and swaying and clapping to it the whole time. He made some lame excuse at the end, too, about how he hoped his cold would be gone when he went on tour.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

too hip said:


> Did you pad your recording last night? I forget to pad but was still able to hear the end results on my HR20.
> 
> This is what happened to Tivo users. Too funny!!


That's what happened to me on 3 of 4 of my DVR's that happened to be recording _AI_, but mine ended right before Ryan said "David....". At 10PM, those 3 were all happily recording the season finales of _CSI:NY_ and _L&O_.

Fortunately for us, another one of my DVR's had nothing else scheduled at 10, so when I turned on that TV, it was still tuned to FOX, though it thought it was showing the 10PM news.

Whew! :lol: /steve


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

too hip said:


> Did you pad your recording last night? I forget to pad but was still able to hear the end results on my HR20.
> 
> This is what happened to Tivo users. Too funny!!


The exact same thing happened to me last year...of course I forgot about it until it happened to me AGAIN this year!

I guess I need to set up an Outlook reminder for next year to pad the AI season finale. :grin:


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I don't know which was more dramatic:

a)Waiting for Ryan to read the results
or
b)Wondering if my recording was long enough to capture the results.

In the end, both results were favorable.


----------



## psychobabbler (Sep 16, 2006)

SPACEMAKER said:


> I don't know which was more dramatic:
> 
> a)Waiting for Ryan to read the results
> or
> ...


I barely got the results, but did not get to see the hoopla at the end. I heard it was pretty good, particularly DC's reaction and the song he sang at the end.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

too hip said:


> Did you pad your recording last night? I forget to pad but was still able to hear the end results on my HR20.
> 
> This is what happened to Tivo users. Too funny!!


My 722 switched after the word "is". I never even heard the word "David". :lol:


----------



## jutley (Oct 11, 2006)

Snoofie said:


> That was ZZ Top! They have been around for over 30 years!


I think he was referring to David A. and the band he sang with. The band with the dude at the piano...at least that's how I read his post.


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

jutley said:


> I think he was referring to David A. and the band he sang with. The band with the dude at the piano...*at least that's how I read his post*.


Me too.


----------



## rahchgo (Feb 2, 2007)

too hip said:


> Did you pad your recording last night? I forget to pad but was still able to hear the end results on my HR20.
> 
> This is what happened to Tivo users. Too funny!!


My HR20 - 700 stopped at exactly the same moment. (right after "David") 
My HR10 - 250 Tivo stopped one word and about two seconds later.

My HR20 - 700 had been set up with a five minute pad all season, but for some unexplained reason the SL disappeared from my prioritizer, between Tuesday and Wednesday, and when I re-programmed, I forgot to pad.

What really makes me mad is they have a two hour results show. Why can't they get it done in two hours?


----------



## Slip Jigs (Oct 20, 2006)

Snoofie said:


> That was ZZ Top! They have been around for over 30 years!


ZZ who? : )

No, I was actually talking abuout David A, responding to the comment of whether or not he'll go by the wayside similar to other Idols.

But back to ZZ Top, have they really had those beards all this time? Are they real and have they always been? I would think that would be rather high-maintenance.


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

Slip Jigs said:


> ZZ who? : )
> 
> No, I was actually talking abuout David A, responding to the comment of whether or not he'll go by the wayside similar to other Idols.
> 
> But back to ZZ Top, have they really had those beards all this time? Are they real and have they always been? I would think that would be rather high-maintenance.


My fault. As far as ZZ Top, they have had those beards for as long as I've seen them. I heard someone talking about them on the radio the other day and they mentioned how bad it sucked that the beards were their "thing" when they became famous because they have had to wear them every since. Kind of like KISS and their make-up.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Slip Jigs said:


> ZZ who? : )
> 
> No, I was actually talking abuout David A, responding to the comment of whether or not he'll go by the wayside similar to other Idols.
> 
> But back to ZZ Top, have they really had those beards all this time? Are they real and have they always been? I would think that would be rather high-maintenance.


If I caught the name right it was "One Republic". I actually like the sound of the music and the guys voice so I think I will be checking them out..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OneRepublic

Did anyone else notice that Jason got to do a solo? Why???


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Richard King said:


> The David Cook/ZZ Top along with the Brooke White/Graham Nash matchings were classic moments for the program.


Agree. I also enjoyed Carly's and Michael Johns' "The Letter". I thought they sang well together. /steve


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> If I caught the name right it was "One Republic". I actually like the sound of the music and the guys voice so I think I will be checking them out..


I did too. When he started singing, I said to my wife this would be a decent song for Archuleta, not knowing he was going to walk out! 


> Did anyone else notice that Jason got to do a solo? Why???


I asked myself the same thing. He does "own" that song, tho. IMHO. "Hallelujah" was the one performance of his this season I really enjoyed. /steve


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I liked Carly and Micheal's song too Steve, though I felt the audio balance was poor between them and the music. IT was like they had Carly and Mike's mics turned way down the whole night.... Another bad audio night in my opinion. 

Nice to see David C get the nod though I always thought the final three should have been DC, micheal and carly.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> I liked Carly and Micheal's song too Steve, though I felt the audio balance was poor between them and the music. IT was like they had Carly and Mike's mics turned way down the whole night.... Another bad audio night in my opinion.
> 
> Nice to see David C get the nod though I always thought the final three should have been DC, micheal and carly.


I know Michael and Carly had a lot of fans, but I had no problems with the final 3 of David, David and Sayesha. I thought last year's final 3 of Jordin, Blake and Melinda were OK as well.

I did have a problem with Jason lasting as long as he did this year, however. And a huge problem with Season 5's final 3 of Taylor, Catherine and Elliott. That was my first year watching _Idol_, and almost my last!  /steve


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

I had such a problem with the Fantasia finale that that was the only installment of Idol I deliberately didn't watch since I started watching in Season 2.


----------



## jutley (Oct 11, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> If I caught the name right it was "One Republic". I actually like the sound of the music and the guys voice so I think I will be checking them out..
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OneRepublic


Thanks for the link Ron. I also liked them and will check them out.

Drew, I have to agree with the others here that said the sound was not so good. I made the comment to my wife about half way through the show that the sound was strange. In my setup, the balance between band and singer/s was sometimes good and sometimes way off. The surround sound also went in and out and was strange. Sometimes it sounded great and other times was way off. I thought Tuesday nights sound was much better.

With the exception of George Michael the freak show I rather enjoyed the performances last night.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The sound was totally inconsistent. I thought they were starting to get things right during the last two shows, but this one was hit & miss.


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

George Michael's performance was actually very good. Sorry some folks didn't appreciate it.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

phrelin said:


> The sound was totally inconsistent. I thought they were starting to get things right during the last two shows, but this one was hit & miss.


Agree. Very strange. It was like they had two or three different people mixing, each with their own "technique". I noticed right when it started that someone was clapping very loudly in the left rear surround speaker and thought that it was rather interesting to hear that much separation.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

The sound reminded me of 70's era quadraphonic 8-track tapes. And this isn't a good thing..


----------



## ajc68 (Jan 23, 2008)

bicker1 said:


> George Michael's performance was actually very good. Sorry some folks didn't appreciate it.


I thought his performance was very good, but as Simon would say... was that the right song for the moment?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

jutley said:


> Drew, I have to agree with the others here that said the sound was not so good. I made the comment to my wife about half way through the show that the sound was strange. In my setup, the balance between band and singer/s was sometimes good and sometimes way off. The surround sound also went in and out and was strange. Sometimes it sounded great and other times was way off. I thought Tuesday nights sound was much better.


My posts about the show sounding good was about Tuesday's show, so I'm in agreement. It's the othres that said Tuesday it didn't sound good - that's where I disagree. I thought the audio was great on Tuesday, but there were audio problems left and right on the finale.


----------



## jutley (Oct 11, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> My posts about the show sounding good was about Tuesday's show, so I'm in agreement. It's the othres that said Tuesday it didn't sound good - that's where I disagree. I thought the audio was great on Tuesday, but there were audio problems left and right on the finale.


Then I am in total agreement with you!


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Jack Black made me laugh really hard. That entire Gladys Knight "sketch" was top notch.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Just watched this tonight (I know .. :lol I was entertained and I'm glad I decided to watch it.


----------

